# Tyres



## zedf (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi,

I'm after some advice I need 2 new tyres for my car the size is 225/35/19. 

Now when it comes to tyres I haven't got a clue the ones on the car at the moment are budget ones and are really rubbish tbh. 

The car i have is an Audi A4 tdi so I don't really need performance tyres but need something decent. 

I have been searching and have found loads but don't know where to start there a nangkang, linglong, avon etc. 

Can someone give me some advice on decent tyres but don't want to really spend a fortune also where to buy from. 

All help appreciated


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Posting in the right section would be a start :thumb:


----------



## WelshC2 (May 29, 2011)

vredestein are pretty good. I have an A4 and was going to get them in 235/40/18 for £120 fitted but got a great deal on Michelin pilot sport 3s for £129 fitted. 
have a look on camskill


----------



## DMcG (Oct 25, 2012)

Goodyear eagle f1 assy 2's


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Have a look what Audi use when they are new and stick with that, that way you won't go wrong.


----------



## WelshC2 (May 29, 2011)

great gonzo said:


> Have a look what Audi use when they are new and stick with that, that way you won't go wrong.


@ 250 a corner even with 18s you would have to be barking mad.


----------



## durmz (Nov 2, 2010)

DMcG said:


> Goodyear eagle f1 assy 2's


I just got a pair of these and they blow the re050a's I had out the water


----------



## fisko53 (Jun 30, 2012)

Anything mid range upwards should be fine, as you have found the Chinese ditchfinders are rubbish and bring a whole new (low)level to budget tyres. Might add that the new rating system of tyres makes it a bit easier to make a judgement


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

WelshC2 said:


> @ 250 a corner even with 18s you would have to be barking mad.


What make come standard then?
That does sound like stupid money.


----------



## Dazz (Feb 8, 2013)

Avon are a good tyre! Have a look on black circles for prices or camskill. What area are you from??


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Last night I bought a set of Toyop Proxes for my classic Porsche, 225x4x16 and 245x50x16 for £438 a set. Quite funny as I was wathcing the England game and Continental were sponsoring it !

These are wonderful grippy tyres, dont last forever they way I drive the car, I reckon about 15-18,000 on the back where the power is. 
What I noticed was a huge variance in price for them after checking various online sellers, from 401 to around £500 and th ebest deal on Sunday was £401 but by last night the best price was £433.

so: shop around and when you find the best deal, buy it straight away.

As for brands, some Eastern brands are good, like Hankook, most are truely terrible and also its not worth scrimping on tyres, your life depends on it. 
Audi probably fit Continentals as standard, which you cant go wrong with, even if they are a bit wooden, I hate Michelins for the same reason, Pirelli and Bridgestone I like as a good mix of grip and durability.

When buying online the fitted price seems to be £15-20 a corner, I get mine fitted locally for a tenner a corner, so that saves a bit too.And the bloke comes to me which makes life easier, so check out a local mobile fitter.

Hope that helps.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

I can recommend Continental 5P , Mine are also 225/35/19 (well on the front they are) found locally for £181.80 each fitted . 

Not the cheapest and also not the dearest but I've only got 4 rings of rubber in contact with the road and i like to stay in contact with the road .

Personally i'd always go for a branded tyre from a company that I have heard of


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Yokohama, Toyo or Vredestein work well with the Audis..

:thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Bridgestone.


----------



## jonny157 (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm sure you could get some 225 wide 19s way cheaper than that if you shop around, I'm getting a pair of Goodyear Eagle asymettrics on mine on Saturday and they're only £170 a pop and they're 235 35 19s, so wider tyre but cheaper.

As said, Camskill are usually pretty good, even if you buy from them and get a local tyre fitter to put them on for you they still usually work out cheaper


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I bought Goodyear Eagle F1 Asymmetric 2 the other week. 

225/35×19 were £150 each

And 

255/30x19 were £200


----------



## Dazz (Feb 8, 2013)

I can do you Avon for £132 each all in with valve balance and fitting. We're in birmingham


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm a big fan of Kumho tyres, the KU31 was great, but they stopped making it. I then had the KU39, again, a great tyre, but short life on it.

I then bought my current motor with Nexen N6000's already on it. I've just worn the fronts out & was that impressed with them, i've gone with them again.

So for me, a VERY well priced, performance tyre would be NEXEN N6000


----------



## zedf (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi thank you for all the replies.

I have asked a local garage and they have said they would do fitting for £10.00 per tyre that's including new valve, balancing and disposing of the old tyre.

I have checked the Camskill website and the search is below:

http://www.camskill.co.uk/m55b0s468...yres_-_19_inch_R19_inch_-_225_35_19_225_35R19

The tyre which are standing out to me are the Avon tyres the reason being they have a grip rating of B which is good plus the price £109.20 plus delivery.

The Cooper tyres above the Avon's seem the exact same but are slightly cheaper.

Any more advise appreciated the other tyres which have been advised are a bit pricey from me tbh.

Thank You


----------



## zedf (Oct 1, 2010)

I have also found these on ebay:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181103337202?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181042993152?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/350692964952?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thanx


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Goodyear Eagle F1 Asymmetric 2 

Very impressive tyres :thumb:

Falken ZIEX 912 and the FK452 are a decent mid range tyres


----------



## Nil by mouth (Apr 15, 2012)

Another fan of falkens here :thumb:
912s and 452s currently in use on a couple of vehicles with no issues . Excellent on wear rate for the money , 17" and 15" size though not 19". Hope this is of some use .
Continentals are faultless , but imagine potholing one and having to scrap it :doublesho plenty dollar down the drain .


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

zedf said:


> The tyre which are standing out to me are the Avon tyres the reason being they have a grip rating of B which is good plus the price £109.20 plus delivery.
> 
> The Cooper tyres above the Avon's seem the exact same but are slightly cheaper.


Cooper own Avon.

If there is a Kumho outlet near you, which I'm sure there would be the KU39 will equal if not be slightly better than an Avon with better wet weather performance, be a better balanced tyre to and should not cost to much more (£5/£10) either..



Nil by mouth said:


> Continentals are faultless


Unless your not keen on tyre's with soft floppy sidewalls...


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I have a full set of KU39's on the Subaru and for the price I can't complain really .


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Hankooks are good for the money


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Just found this

http://www.tyrereviews.co.uk/Tyre/

John Tht.


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Is your car under warranty OP? If so, make sure the tyres you get ar AO rated (Audi fitment). Otehrwise if you have problems related to steering/suspension/handling and so on, they may not pay out.

Hankook's are good value for money IMO. Though if you do need AO's you will most likely have to buy branded.


----------

